# Assault on Black Reach over a month early...



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

First 5 marines from AOBR complete. ;D

More pics here... feel free to join if you want, but you don't have to now. 
http://www.thepainteddragon.co.uk/forum/in...hp?topic=1193.0


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Lucky lil bugger lol 

Have you managed to get any good pics of the new commander?
The marines look good too k:


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Warpath said:


> Lucky lil bugger lol
> 
> Have you managed to get any good pics of the new commander?
> The marines look good too k:


Yes click the link in the first thread... more pics there.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't make my mind up about the commander model, i like it but then i don't!

Everything else is looks fantastic, terminators look easy enough to convert to put heavy weapons on to. All we need now is a plastic plasma cannon arm for dreadnaughts.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

took a look at Gareth's pics. the nobs are very impressive and they've FINALLY put proper MK4 legs on a marine!


----------



## artemic (Jun 20, 2008)

as i said on msn mate, your a lucky git :grin:

going to have to get my hands on some of those orks, the plastic deffcopters look fantastic

So Glad the rumour that marines dont actually have ultramarine insignia on them was wrong too.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy Snap!!!! Nice Marines dudek:!!!!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I had no idea the marines had older marks of armour. I might have to pick up a set now, just for those guys. That's really cool.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

looks awesome! i preordered my copy a few weeks ago. looks amazing. i think i might use the dreadnought for my daemonhunters army. my only complaint about the whole set is that the dread has a multimelta instead of a TL lascannon. i love the multimelta too so its not really a complaint but whatever. the whole set is amazing. ill probably buy another box too. cant beat over a couple hundred dollars worth of merch in a 60 dollar box WITH a rulebook. awesome set


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Widowmaker666 said:


> looks awesome! i preordered my copy a few weeks ago. looks amazing. i think i might use the dreadnought for my daemonhunters army. my only complaint about the whole set is that the dread has a multimelta instead of a TL lascannon. i love the multimelta too so its not really a complaint but whatever. the whole set is amazing. ill probably buy another box too. cant beat over a couple hundred dollars worth of merch in a 60 dollar box WITH a rulebook. awesome set


I've considered picking up 2 sets, particularly as you could probably make money off selling whichever or both sets of minitures. I'm being kind and selling all the Orks for £15 to a kid who wants to get into the hobby. 

I'm going to add some cyclone missle launchers to the terminators so I've got 3 different 'types' of terminators, the Captain is gonna be the 1st Co. Captain (I'm gonna pick up new Sicarius - or old, dunno) get some plasmas for the tactical squad and the dreadnought will actually be the first dreadnought I've ever owned in 12 years! :shok:

/EDIT - Ebay will be my friend for a multitude of dreadnought arms

/EDIT 2 - Guy in the local GW said there was a good chance that I'd receive the advance order in about a week, although there'd be no guarantee.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've gotten my Emperor-loving hands on a set as well, and the models are great, as expected. The Marines require a bit of love, particularly on the shoulder pads, but that's a symptom of being snap-together models with attachment points at odd spots on the sprue. Shame, the models aren't mine... I'm painting the store's copy for a window display that's expected at the end of the week. Rather short deadline, so I'm going to paint the Astartes as Blood Angels, because I can crank them out like none other. Good news is, I get a free box when they're released.

Anyway, the one thing that really stood out at me was the total lack of step by step starter rules like Battle For Macragge had. It basically throws 1000 points of models your way and a pocket rulebook, and more or less assumes you've got someone around who knows how to play already. I certainly don't need the 40k 101 crash course, but it is supposed to be the starter box, so you'd think they'd have put the hands-on learning the game scenarios in there or something. They don't even have scenarios listed in the Black Reach pamphlet-- they basically tell you to defer to the main rulebook's missions.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Anyway, the one thing that really stood out at me was the total lack of step by step starter rules like Battle For Macragge had. It basically throws 1000 points of models your way and a pocket rulebook, and more or less assumes you've got someone around who knows how to play already. I certainly don't need the 40k 101 crash course, but it is supposed to be the starter box, so you'd think they'd have put the hands-on learning the game scenarios in there or something. They don't even have scenarios listed in the Black Reach pamphlet-- they basically tell you to defer to the main rulebook's missions.



...............
Its now offical folks, the GW head staff have all lost the plot. 

Canadish


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That's a little weird, though I do seem to recall that GW tried to sell a "beyond maccragge" booklet a while back, with more missions in it. Maybe they're planning on doing something similar for AoBR?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

loving the guys with peaked helms, i would use them in a grey knight force, just cause they look cool.

but of course, nothing makes a model look great without a great paintjob, godd on ya mate


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

SoH, you lucky dog. Can't wait to see the finished product. Do the models themselves have any insignia on them? If so how would you recommend removing them? Also do the marines have any options (spec., heavy weps)?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Anyway, the one thing that really stood out at me was the total lack of step by step starter rules like Battle For Macragge had. It basically throws 1000 points of models your way and a pocket rulebook, and more or less assumes you've got someone around who knows how to play already. I certainly don't need the 40k 101 crash course, but it is supposed to be the starter box, so you'd think they'd have put the hands-on learning the game scenarios in there or something. *They don't even have scenarios listed in the Black Reach pamphlet-- they basically tell you to defer to the main rulebook's missions*.


Is there a 'read this first' bit? Or is that pamphlet I've highlighted above? I've not played any more than about 5 games in the whole time I've been into the hobby... I'll have to get my reading hat on!



Underground Heretic said:


> SoH, you lucky dog. Can't wait to see the finished product. Do the models themselves have any insignia on them? If so how would you recommend removing them? Also do the marines have any options (spec., heavy weps)?


They were rumoured to have Ultramarine pads, but I'm sure that's incorrect. I think the box I looked at just had tactical squad shoulder pads - although I can't remember if I actually saw that or the wealth of rumours flying around has clouded my mind! :biggrin:

Don't the marines have a flamer and missle launcher, as per? My main interest is whether the terminators have an assault cannon arm in there. The old battleforce box with what appeared to have a terminator with a flamer didn't - just 5 bolters.

/*EDIT - Looking at Gareth's excellently painted models over at TPD (link in OP) you'll see it's just bolters and fists for termies, multimelta and fist for dreadnought and the usual missle/flamer combo for the tactical squad... with what does look like tactical shoulder pads as stated earler.*


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

Everytime I click the link, the web page is down.


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

I went down to my local hobby shop this weekend, and they had a box out on display. There was a miniaturized rule book, and another book in the box as well. I was being rushed by family, so I didn't get a good look at the other book. Was cool to see what I'd be getting when Sept. 6th rolls around.


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

It all looks good, im just a bit annoyed cos i got told the models are super symbol to build, not cool. My m8 just told me the set is worth about £100-£130 good deal!


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

wow your mate must be awesome, if i collected space marines or orks i wouldn't even hesitate to buy this


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

The extra bits even if you collect neither armyare worth it and gives you some new models to for small battles or gettig m8s into the game!


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

no matt, im not going to buy it then give you the spare bits


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

well ill guess ill just have to pay out that huge amount of money! (btw that was sarcastic)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Marines have sculpted Tactical icons, but not Chapter icons. The Captain is basically amazing... I might actually use him in my regular army, it's just that cool a model-- far better than what you can make out of the commander box, in my opinion. Considering the Captain will probably come with a bolter, bolt pistol, and close combat weapon by default in the new Codex, I wouldn't worry about him holding the bolter, either-- he'll still be double-armed almost irregardless of what you give him.

The box comes with a "Read this First" thing that has the stat lines for what you get in the box, plus very minimalistic fluff and a display of the two armies squaring off so you get an idea of how to set up the game, but not actually play it.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the models actually look pretty impressive. how come it came so early?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

cccp said:


> the models actually look pretty impressive. how come it came so early?


I think he said he had it on advance order and received it, in error, with the staff releases. I was given a choice when I pre-ordered on Saturday to do an advanced order and was told there was a good chance I'd receive it earlier than the release date.


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> The box comes with a "Read this First" thing that has the stat lines for what you get in the box


as that as in ws bs s t a w etc?


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

My game store receved there demo copy this past Saturday. I'm painting up the models for the owner. From what i have seen the models look amazing but the model i like the best is the Space Marine Commander he just too cool for words.:victory:


----------



## Israel (Aug 11, 2008)

how much is black reach? and does it come with the new rule book?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

According to Bell of Lost Souls, Assault on Black Reach will retail for $60, and comes with a miniaturized version of the Fifth Edition rulebook. 

Allegedly, the rulebook will contain a full set of rules, devoid of the fluff and hobby sections present in the large version. When you add in the aforementioned stat sheet giving the statlines for all the models contained in the box set, as well as the rulers and templates included in the box, you're supposed to be able to comfortably play games using solely the box's contents.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

phatmatt1991 said:


> as that as in ws bs s t a w etc?


 
Yep. As well as the stat lines for the weapons each model is carrying. 

The box is priced at $60 USD, comes with the full rules in a miniaturized format sans most of the fluff sections-- although they did leave a tiny bit of it in there. It also comes with the coveted red whippy sticks, which aren't good for measuring since GW still hasn't figured out that the inches aren't the same as on a standard ruler or tape measure... but they're a hell of a lot of fun to whap somebody with.


----------



## dannextgen (Aug 14, 2008)

*I get 2 *

to be honest, i dont collect space marines...never have, never will, but the value is amazing, and seeing as i collect orks, i have decided to split the money 25-15 pounds with 2 friends. That gives me 6 deffkoptaz!!!

I just love the models...and although i will never use them, the space marine players are getting tons of stuff for their money...a dreadnought is 25 pounds in the shop alone if im not mistaken 

Lucky marine players, lap up all the glory whilst u still got the chance


----------



## armage (Aug 13, 2008)

hey, if someone gets two boxes and wants to sell me one of the rulebooks, PM me, we can paypal it or whatever.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

dannextgen said:


> to be honest, i dont collect space marines...never have, never will, but the value is amazing, and seeing as i collect orks, i have decided to split the money 25-15 pounds with 2 friends. That gives me 6 deffkoptaz!!!
> 
> I just love the models...and although i will never use them, the space marine players are getting tons of stuff for their money...a dreadnought is 25 pounds in the shop alone if im not mistaken
> 
> Lucky marine players, lap up all the glory whilst u still got the chance


I don't think Ork owners are doing too bad out of it. 5 Nobz, 20 Boyz, 3 Koptaz, 1 Boss... That works out quite expensive too if I'm not mistaken. The more I think about it, the more I think I want to buy another box to sell the Orks from. Maybe even the Terminators (will I need 4 Terminator squads?!).


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm seriously just buying this box for the ork warboss. In my eyes its the only useful one on foot produced.


----------



## Js Avenger (Aug 19, 2008)

me and my friend are going in to get 2 and spitting the boxes he can have the orks and i will take my marines we will set up in shop and have a 1k ea battle for 80 for 1000 points each u cant complain i mean ill be getting 2 dreads 10 termies 20 marines and 2 caps
he gets 6 deffkoptas 40 boys 10 nobs and 2 war boss's

alone my termies and dreads and marines are £6 more than the 2 box sets so i get 2 sm caps free and all the orks bloody good value i think and then of to ebay for dread arms and term bits


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Ork players do quite well, purely on the Deffkopta end of things.

It helps that the Warboss is armed exactly the way I usually set 'em up, too.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

someone has probabley asked this, but exactly how "posable" are the termi's?


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

i think all the models are literally front and back stick together, someone else probably knows better though


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The termies have seperate arms, so you can pose them if you want. The head and waist aren't poseable, though you could saw through the waist easily enough if you wanted.

Looks like a great value set anyway. I think I'll get one. I actually want the little rulebook from it, as I got the really impractical special edition one. It would be nice to have a book that I could stick in my army box.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*indeed*



phatmatt1991 said:


> i think all the models are literally front and back stick together, someone else probably knows better though


they are, all of them, even deth koptas (allthough tecknically sides)

anyways, I just put my deposit on this set and was wondering if anybody wanted the orks from them?

M


----------

